# Replacing Propane Tank Cover?



## Momto4boys (Sep 24, 2004)

We have a 02 26RS that we bought last year. The propane tank cover is coming apart at the seam. Right now it is being held together with white duck tape but we are going to have to replace it.

How do I go about getting a new one as we did not buy this from and Outback dealer. Anyone know the cost of a new one?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Should be about $50 for the cover and another $12 or so for the mounting hard ware unless your local dealer really marks up the prices. They will not have them in-stock and will have to order it. They do not sell the white 2 piece cover anymore so the replacement will be the newer 1 piece tan colored cover.


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris,
I recommend taking it off if it is splitting. Mine came apart a few weeks ago while driving 65-70 mph. Half of it stayed on. The other half came forward and hit the back of my truck before flying away.

I don't know the cost. I'm trying to get the dealer to cover it under warranty (even though the trailer is out of warranty) since this is a consistent problem. The new one's look much better.

Keith


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dealer should honor that request for a new cover as they are WELL aware of the issue.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Give dealer a call they shouldn't be to much to replace.

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If it is coming apart at the seam, can you fix it??

I tried to take care of the problem before it happens, and added quite a few white rivets since they only used like 4 to hold the thing together.









Steve


----------



## Momto4boys (Sep 24, 2004)

Totally impossible to fix it even though it is at the seam because parts of it broke off at the seam. Right now duck tape is holding it together


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Should be about $50 for the cover and another $12 or so for the mounting hard ware unless your local dealer really marks up the prices. They will not have them in-stock and will have to order it. They do not sell the white 2 piece cover anymore so the replacement will be the newer 1 piece tan colored cover.
> [snapback]109177[/snapback]​


Andy

Where can I get one for $50? My dealer is closer to $250. I'll travel or pay shipping to save $200.

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Should be about $50 for the cover and another $12 or so for the mounting hard ware unless your local dealer really marks up the prices. They will not have them in-stock and will have to order it. They do not sell the white 2 piece cover anymore so the replacement will be the newer 1 piece tan colored cover.
> ...


That was the price I was given when they replaced mine under warranty. That may have been the dealer cost and did not include shipping. I think Thor just had his replaced and paid $125.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> j1mfrog said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


I just paid $102.00 plus $50.00 shipping from my dealer here in Texas. They did have to order it from the factory.

PS: Would have loved to get one of those babies for $50.00...

Vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe someone on the forum that has the ability to fab one of these (with the cool access ports) could make all of us one.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm thinking about just getting the standard twin propane bottle covers you see on many RV's. I'm thinking they'll fit right over the cylinders without any modification. Anyone know?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I'm thinking about just getting the standard twin propane bottle covers you see on many RV's. I'm thinking they'll fit right over the cylinders without any modification. Anyone know?
> [snapback]112669[/snapback]​


The only thing I would worry about there is that the propane bottles sit down inside the frame, so the cover may not fit....???

There is only 1 way to find out!!!!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You mean...steal one...er, borrow... from the RV storage lot and size it up? Good idea! I saw some there...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jolly...are you talking about the kind that basically wraps around the propane tanks? I one like that on my old Coleman. How would you cover the batteries?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It will not be cheap, but when the time comes,I plan on having a cutom diamond-plate enclosure built with a lockable hinged top, and storage trays inside for my Equal-i-zer bars and hitching hardware.

So far however, my 'old style' cover is holding up without any signs of cracking or splitting.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ...snip...
> 
> So far however, my 'old style' cover is holding up without any signs of cracking or splitting.
> 
> ...


I could fix that at the Fall Rally Doug...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looking forward to it, Big Guy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Radar (Dec 1, 2005)

I would not suggest using your cover as a block to stop your truck from moving








Removed the cover to charge the batteries and placed the cover in front of my truck. Wife ask if I could move the truck out of the driveway so she could wash her car. Kinda forgot about the propane cover and heard this "cruching" sound.








Priced out a new cover. Suggested price was a bit over $100 Canadian for the cover and $350 Canadian to get it shipped from the plant in the states.








A checker plate propane cover with access doors sounds like a good idea right now


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bad luck Radar....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I would keep the batt's in boxes with lids. Maybe drill holes in the bottom to drain any water getting in.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

$100 for the cover, and $350 for the shipping...
That sounds about right!









Radar,

You might see if your local dealer has another Outback being delivered. Maybe the factory could slip one inside, and save the shipping costs.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

